# Jag Id..



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

what kind of jag is this guys...?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

normal jags... I'm under the impression there are only normals, goldens and albinos. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

You sure it is not a Motaguense(cousin of the Managuense)??


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> You sure it is not a Motaguense(cousin of the Managuense)??


difference please???
I got this name..
Cichlasoma managuense...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I found these jags,3$ for one fish 3-4 cm long..is that ok....hmmmm...don t know....hmmm
and I found dovii.....
what fish should I take.....


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Get the jag unless you have a huge tank, 180g or more. dovii get huge 24in+ and require lots of space.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ok I ordered the jags..bad a$$ fishes.....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

lorteti hr said:


> ok I ordered the jags..bad a$$ fishes.....


Managuense are my all time favorite cichlid,they get big,have teeth and plenty of personality!!!Some are wicked finger chasers,but can be pretty shy at 1st.Dovii's are a cousin to the Jag cichlid,they get HUGE and are very,very aggressive,they are known as the "King of Cichlids",while Motoguense cichlids are also related to Jags they dont get as big as the jag but are still very aggressivre,they are all part of the Guapote(check spelling) family.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I sold my 80g tank today and I m preparing a new 160g for pair of jags..
really cool fishes and the color on them is amazing...
they only have 4 inches,very small and cute fellas...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

lorteti hr said:


> I sold my 80g tank today and I m preparing a new 160g for pair of jags..
> really cool fishes and the color on them is amazing...
> they only have 4 inches,very small and cute fellas...


Hope you score a male and female!!!Good luck!!!


----------

